# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 29



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck my lovelies, promise to catch up soon


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi sarah,

yes i'm Friday too! Good luck to you. Lets hold cyber hands!

I'm having my HCG tonight at 9pm with EC at 9 am Friday. I have to do mine into my thigh. Funny you have to do it in the  . Last time i had one it was in the derriere but this time they've insisted it only needs to be the thigh. Does it make any difference? 

I have about 15 follies rainging from 24mm downwards so we'll see what we get. Hopefully I'll only have heavy sedation but it may be a GA cos of my funny anatomy 'down there'!

All the best. Hopefully catch you tomorrow sometime before we compare eggs!



Cathy


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Cathy, congrats on ec on Friday.   for all that good karma you mentioned.
Sarah, good luck for ec on Friday as well. To be honest I think your very luck getting a general, I didn't have the option. This way you go for a nice sleep and it's all over, no pain or discomfort at all for you!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

I emailed the egg coordinating team at Park yestaerday regarding BMI limits they may have and I got an email back saying they need height and weight (which I knew) but they also said they need hip and waist measurements too  is this normal  I have got a fairly small waist but MASSIVE hips,really worried now  

Moosey-Hi,I used to talk to the lovely VIL lots on the IUI board  Hope you are both ok?? 

Petal-Hope your ok hunny?? I got all the info on egg share a while ago,only just started talking to them about it alst week,think its all moving fast as they have over 100 couples waiting for donor eggs at the mo   hope it all works out for you  

Cathy and Sarah-wishing you both loads of luck for your ec's on Fri  

Kelly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Eire 
Liz 
Mizz Gizz 
Molly 
JessP 
CK6 
PetalB 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!!Oct 05  
Aliday - Natural BFP Oct 05 
VIL - BFP Nov 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   

*IVF Students *      

Struthie - 2ww Testing 21 Nov   
Jodi - 2ww. Testing?   
Cathy -2ww Testing 28 Nov?   
SMCC - 2ww Testing 28 Nov?   
Erika - Downregging. Good luck this cycle 

*IVF Recruits *  

Kelly - Starting ivf/egg share soon
JED - sarting ivf soon
Holly Satrting ICSI very soon
RachelB - Starting ivf 18 Nov
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
Aliso1 - Sarting early in the new year
Mizz - Trying again Sept/Oct
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
Chantelle


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all enjoying this very grey Thursday! I'm supposed to be working from home today - but have yet to get off the Internet and start some work.  I think the fact that the IVF cycle is due to start next Friday means I am a little preoccupied at the moment. 

Cathy and Sarah - wishing you lots and lots of luck for EC on friday.  Hope it all goes really well.    

Kelly - Don't worry about your hips - mine are enormous!!  I'm sure the overall BMI will be the most important thing.  I think I've read somewhere that it's healthier to have a small waist and big hips than the other way around - and I cling on to that hope!  The ironic thing is that I've always been told I have child bearing hips  

Murtle - I was just looking at your list of IVF successes and it's made me feel much more positive, so thank you for that.  It's amazing how many natural BFPs there are on there as well - gives us all hope.


Eire, Liz and Jodi - I really hope this is the one for all of you and that you are coping ok with the dreaded 2ww.


Hi to everyone else (I'm still learning names, so apologies for missing people out......) - Candy, Jess, Catwoman, Moosey and VIL, Petal, struthie and MizzGizz

love Rachel


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Just to let you know af arrived about 10 mins before blood test at clinic. Oh well, I decided to humour myself and go ahead with the test anyway seeing as I've never actually gotten as far as the test date before.

A quick hello to everyone on this wet and windy day, I hope everyone is doing well!

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there you lovely lot!  I don't know you all but thought I'd better whizz onto this thread as I'm now starting IVF with ICSI.  It's all a bit scary but I know you're all fab and will talk me through it.  

Eire - I'm sorry to read your news.  It's heartbreaking to see it hasn't worked for you.  Sending you a massive   I hope things will brighten again given time. No words can ever express what you are really feeling or what I would really like to say.

Oooh Cathy - Friday is the perfect day for you     for everything!!

Sarah - you too hunny    

Oooh Rachel - we're in it together lovely!!  

We will probably be starting on Monday/Tuesday.  We decided that it's a now or never situation.  We love our clinic but we are shifting back to NZ so we've got to give it this one shot here.  If we're not lucky then we'll have to start from scratch back there.

Unfortunately I had a poor Inhibin B test (which is related to FSH but even more conclusive) so I have to have the maximum amount of drugs going.  I'm really worried about this and OSS but hopefully with the good care of the clinic it won't happen.

Big   everyone else

Holly xxxxxxxxx

PS I'm feeling exhuberent today but know that my emotions could so easily plummet.  Think I should take a very deep breath and calm down a bit.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Holly- great that you're starting IVF. Really hope it works out for you. What was your Inhibin B level do you know?  I had mine done last month but didn't understand the result.

Eire- so sorry to hear about your AF. It must be gutting to get that far only for   to arrive. Hope you're ok.

Rachel- good luck for starting your cycle.

Did my trigger jab this morning. Getting more and more nervous about ec tomorrow.
Had acupuncture today as well- trying everything!!
Sarah
x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Holly sweetie,

Just wanted to send you all the best for next week.    

I know you've had your concerns just like me but all i can say is that i've found it a very positive experience on many levels so far. I really feel that I'm doing all i can and i can't do any more which feels good. Two little tips that I'll pass on for what they're worth; drink at least 2 litres of water every day - its been my coping strategy. it will help to keep the side effects at bay and the nurse said it stops a build up of drugs in your system which rang a big bell with me. I've had a litre bottle by my side all day every day and i gradually drink it through the day. It just helps me keep a record of what i've drunk and i feel better for it (skin feels fab too!). Tea & Coffee (decaf of course) are extra ontop of the 2 litres.
The other thing is I've kept a diary every day of how i feel, what I'm doing etc. Its not something i do as a rule but its been great and I REALLY hope that one day I can show it to my child to show them how much I wanted to meet them.

Oooh just thought of something else! My good friend who now has a 7 week old girl from ICSI said to me 'don't tell anyone exactly when everythings happening'! She said everyone alwasy tells family etc on their first IVf and then if it goes wrong it just adds to the upset. Of course if it goes right you have a couple of days for just you and DH to share the excitement before you spill the beans. She said people always learn the second time and keep mum. Hopefully you'll only need the one go  - so think about it.

Enough of a lecture - big love for now.

Cathy

PS the yoga teacher says that the positive energy that is coming tomorrow will last for quite a long time to come - so hope you can feel it!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

OOh Sarah you snuck that message in while I was typing!

Hope youre OK  - had my trigger at 9 last night and now i feel a bit sick and like I've been kicked in the tum. Never mind - all in a good cause!!          for tomorrow.

Eire  - so sorry to hear your news. So unfair that the old  turned up at the clinic. Whats your next move?

Rachel - good luck for next week. Feel all that positive energy about at the moment. The yoga teacher say you're supposed to breathe in and out through your nose and picture all sorts of orange things while you're doing it. It makes the candle in your central chimney burn out all the rubbish and re energise your bits and bobs. Worth a try I reckon!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cathy - thanks so much for your post, that really helped me enormously.  Your tips struck a chord and I'll definitely be doing them.  I feel tingly - it must be all that wonderful energy that's around!! I thought you meant that it was specifically for you - but is it a good day for everyone?  One last question have you had accupuncture throughout treatment and if so how often etc and at what times?

We have decided not to tell our family apart from my closest sister and DH's sister for support for him and one friend only who is going through a similar experience and won't be asking inappropriate questions at inappropriate times etc - as I agree it's just too hard to have all their expectations as well as your own.  Love the diary idea too and brilliant news about your friend!!    

Sarah - I'll pm you  

H


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sarah and Cathy, best of luck with EC.  Lots of           

Eire, I'm really sorry about AF, but holding out hope that you just might get a different result from the blood test.

Holly, really glad to see you're going ahead with ICSI.  I think you're absolutely right to start with a clinic you know, as it will take a while to settle back in to NZ.  Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you. 

Murtle, thanks for the list.  You keep it so well.  amazing.

To everyone, Candy, VIL and Moosey, Rachael, Kelly and of course to everyone who's names I haven't mentioned.
I hope you're all well.
Eire,   for whatever may happen.

Love Jodi


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Cathy- good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.
Let me know how you get on. 

Sarah
xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Holly - yes the positive vibes are for everyone. This is how she explained it to me:

The world is full of positive and negative energy because thats what matter is made up of and its a constant battle betweeen them. The negative energy has had the edge for the last 4 years and has affected us all and world events. The last 6 months have been bad because the good energy has been fighting back and it always gets worse before it gets better. This Friday is a very important day in all forms of oriental 'medicine' becasue it is the day when the positive energy finally takes over again. Whatever form of oriental healing you do, they all rely on channeling energy and the more positive energy there is the better. 

I'm not easily sucked in by these things usually but we did some exercises at my yoga class last week and afterwards she said can you feel anythin in your fingers? Some could and some couldn't - apparently some people are more 'in tune'. Well, i felt like a static shock passed through one of my fingers and the rest were tingling like mad and she said thats all the enrgy thats flying around at the moment. So make of it what you will!

I didn't do acupunctue although my friend with the baby did and said she saw physical changes in her AF etc (sorry TMI) so she was sure it had an effect. Beeing a big woose i didn't want to do more needles that I had to so I opted for yoga (my mum was always a big fan) but not the sort of youga thats almost like aerobics if you know what I mean! We do very minimal stretching exercise - the whole point being to realign your spine and central chimney and to open up your chackras. All i can say is i could climb every mountain once my chackras are back where they should be!!

Must dash - a big pile of ironing beckons and then I'll definitely need realigning for the big day!

Cathy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Eire – so sorry af turned up. 

Jodi – glad et went well. Snuggle in little ones and stay put.     

Struthie – Welcome back to the 2ww again. Let’s hope it’s for the last time.    

CathyA- the HCG jab is the absolute worst. I always felt very sorry for myself afterwards. Good luck for tomorrow. Sounds like a perfect day for it  

Sarah – Good luck for ec tomorrow.  

Liz - 

Kelly – waist to hip ratios are used to assess your risk of bad health. Apparently, if you carry excess fat around the waist you are more predisposed to heart disease and diabetes. You are less at risk if you carry it around your hips. I don’t think you have too much to worry about.  

Rachel – How exciting to be starting soon   Good luck with this cycle

Holly – lovely to see over here. Exciting times ahead for you. Best of luck  

Petal – Nice to hear from you.  &  

Aliso1 – great news.   I bet you can’t wait for xmas and the New Year now.

Welcome JED.   We’ve have a few aussie girls on here. Jodi who’s on her 2ww, Aussiemeg who has just given birth to twins (but has recently moved to Singapore) and DebbieA who is due twins in Dec. So you are in good company.

Lily – What are you up to these days? Love your piccie of the robin  

Luv’n’hugs
Murtle


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello again

I'm still not doing any work - very, very naughty   .

Holly - how exciting!!!  I think I must have missed something as I thought you were waiting until you got back to NZ, but I think it's brilliant that you are going ahead now with treatment.  We'll be almost cycle-buddies!  My excited feelings are beginning to outweigh my scaredy-cat ones, and I think you should definitely hold on to that feeling of exuberance.

Cathy - I appreciated your advice too.  And the energy news too.  i used to be a bit sceptical about such things, but having done yoga and acupuncture (and loved both) and having looked into all things alternative I now strongly believe that they should be taken more seriously.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Eire - really sorry to hear it's not looking so good.  Thinking of you at this stressful time.

Right, I WILL do some work now.

rachel xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cathy - how facinating and such good news after the turmoil we've all experienced.  I'm definitley a believer!  My cycle is incredibly stubborn and accupuncture hasn't helped in the past.  I thought it may be worth looking into though over the course of treatment - open up those channels, chimney's and chakras     Eww to ironing - hope you won't be doing any of THAT on your 2ww!!

Jods - thank you hun   Good luck for testing day too hunny - when is it?    

Murtle - thanks for adding me to the list and for the welcome!  I feel like one of the gang now!!

Rachel - are you still coming to the meet next weekend?  So glad to hear you are feeling excited!!  Wish I'd stuck with yoga now but because I didn't think we were going to do tx here I was putting it on hold until I was settled again.  BTW - we really like our clinic here, they have all our history etc and we didn't want to regret not giving it a go when we got home, that's why we changed our minds!  Starting from scratch again from nothing will be time consuming and not to mention soul destroying!  You better go and do some work you wittle wascal.

If there has been anyone else who has done accupuncture during the course of IVF treatment I'd love to hear how you got on - at what stage you had your sessions, how many etc, that would be magnificent!

Loves
H xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Well the clinic phoned and it's official  Thank you all so much for your kind wishes, I really do appreciate them. As for my next move, well I'm under a lot of stress at the moment. My sister who I'm very close to has cancer and 3 weeks ago we found out it had spread to her brain, which isn't good!. I think I'll concentrate on her for the moment and put IVF behind me for the time being.

Maybe next year, who knows........after all a new year brings new hopes!

I'll catch up with you all in a couple of days.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Eire - so sorry to hear it is a BFN.  This must be such a hard time for you, your sister and all your family.  I really hope the future brings better things for you.  Look after yourself.

Love Rachel


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Eire - that's just awful news.  So sorry for all you are going through    It sounds like a good plan to take some time out.  As Rachel says - I hope the future will be brighter for you all.

Take care
Holly xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

Hello and welcome to Holly and JED and best of luck with your tx

Eire - so very sorry about your results, it is very dissappointing and upsetting. Sorry about your sister too 

Rachel B - good luck with your tx

Murtle - thank you again for doing the list

Good luck to Sarah and CathyA for EC tomorrow - hope it all goes well for both of you 

Holly - I had acupuncture during my recent frozen embryo cycle, I thought I would try it because there have been studies where success rates have increased to about 40-50%. I had 3 sessions over a couple of weeks before my ET, then I had a session the day before and just after ET. Here is a link to some studies:- (Cecilie who posted the info is an accu so she may be able to answer your questions)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,35965.0.html

Hi to everyone else I've missed 

Love, Liz


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Cathy what a wondreful idea, you have brought tears to my eyes, I to hope that one day your little one can read back on this and see how much you wanted them and what you went though as its no easy ride, having said that although I didn't think I would at the time, I would do it again tommorow.... I too drank heaps of water as that does help with the OHSS if you are worried Holly, but like you said they will hopefully keep a close eye on you.

Like Cathy I felt that with IVF I was doing the ultimate, this way you find out if your eggs are good enough, if the sperm can get in ... etc etc, I was never sure with IUI where things were failing, it is hard with IVF though as having the embies put back in, is the closest many ladies have been to being pregnant and therefore makes the 2ww the most hellish and any failures so hard to deal with(Not talking from experience), but we are all here to support you every step of the way Holly and with all my heart I pray that you have a little one on baord to go back to NZ with     

I did have acupuncture, but I started a bit too late, the guy had said I really needed to go on the run up to my treatment for best results, I just popped along on my down reg stage, so decided not to carry on through my treatment, I know saff one of the ladies from my clinic took the acupuncturist with her and have it b4 and after, but sadly it didn't work, I think things like acupunctue and reflexology, really help with the emotions/stress, but at the end of the day its out of anyones hands.

Eire, my heart goes out to you x  Will be thinking of you and your family.

Murtle, thanks for the list, it is very inspiring, love watching the positives grow, Jacob has asked me to send you his love, he can't quite type yet, but does try x

Cathy really wishing you lots of luck and hoping everything goes well.

SMCC hope EC goes ok x

Billie if you pop on, hope all is going well, Linz loves ya, Michelle any news from you ... I know I have missed heaps of people out, kisses to Molly & Mizz, but I have to go and put some dinner on, mums been over all day as I have had a mass migraine and not been much use to anyone, its been nice, but I do prefer not sharing Jacob     

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Strangers!!

Sorry been AWOL again.... really busy, spent last weekend in Butlins with all my in laws and respective broods 7 kids in all aged 11 down to 6 months. Very stressful and i ended up in tears most of sat night   Not sure why, no-one upset me, think it was being surrounded my hundreds of families all a bit much.

Home again now and calmer. The good news from yesterday is that i managed to get 4 1st tier tickets for Robbie Williams at wembley stadium next year!!!!

Anyway enough about me.....

Cathy *GOOD LUCK* for e/collection tommorow.... Got everything crossed for you xxx

Holly you sound great at the moment, really positive xx

Eire a really rough week or so for you... Hoping things look up for you and your sister's prognosis is better x

Murtle how are you honey, always asking after everyone else sending you a hug and  xx

Jodi hope you are ok after et good luck xx

Sarah good luck to you too for tommorow xx

VIL and Moosey.... how are you both, been thinking of you. xxx

OOh lost it now, not good at remembering so lots of love and hugs to you all xxxxx

Love Starr

ps i wrote last week that i had spotting at day 21ish. it turned into full blown af never been that early before any ideas??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Eire, 
I'm so sorry to hear about all the really bad news.       to you, and especially to you're poor sister.

My thoughts go out to you and your family.

love Jodi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr, sounds to me that you were very brave going to Butlins of all places, sorry it all got a bit much, but wehay, what aresult with Robbie tickets xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to say GOOD LUCK  to Sarah and Cathy for egg collection today.

Holly - yes, I am still coming to the Meet.  That will be a crazy weekend though - first scan on the Saturday (most likely), and exchanging contracts and possibly completing on a house we are buying next week!  I like to go for maximum stress in my life!! Very much looking forward to meeting you and all the other girls though.

Have a lovely Friday everyone


Rachel xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

  *Good luck for today Sarah and Cathy *    

Eire- I am sorry you got a BFN 

Holly C- I wish you the best of luck for starting your tx 
I am having acupuncture at the moment hoping it will help with stress levels and getting myself ready for next tx. I have been asking my acupuncturist about the regime for helping with IVF. She claims a few sessions in the run up to IVF starting to get everything ticking over right then one for ec, one just after et then a nourishing session during 2ww. 
I recommend it highly as it seems to have bought my normally wild cycles under controll (hope I am not speaking to soon here) so if nothing else this will probs help in itself.

Murtle- How are you?
Thank you for asking about me. At the moment I am taking a little time to get my body back in shape before reverting back to IUI (after receiving news about the donor sperm we have used all the way through out treatment being so poor quality we did not stand a chance) for one last go. If that fails then we will do one more IVF and re evaluate if that is also neg.
I hope all is well with you 

Starr- Sending you a big cyber hug  it is not easy keeping control of the old emotions when everyone seems to have what you would love around you. Hope you are feeling a bit better now xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning!

Liz - thanks so much for your information and link.  Really great to read it and appreciate it v much  

Candy - thanks lovely one.  Your words were so kind and I'm feeling good and positive knowing that it can happen.  You're certainly an inspiration.  Ooouch about migraine yesterday   hope you are feeling much better today and you've got little J back to yourself!!

Starr - well done on the Robbie tickets   being a huge fan I am absolutely green with envy!  Sounds like you've got magnificent seats too!  Time away with those who have them is one of the hardest things you can do.  It's no wonder you felt like you did  

Lilly - hi there    Thanks for the info too!!  I think I'm getting a plan together now and know what and when to do it.  That was really helpful.  It sounds like you've got a plan for your next steps too now.  Really hope you are benefitting from the time away from it and will be keeping everything crossed for you starting IUI again soon    

Hi Jods!  Hope it's lovely and sunny in Perth today!

Rachel - boy you've got a lot on next weekend!!  Eeeek! - at least there will be a few laughs to be had in amongst it too  

So hoping all is going well for Sarah and Cathy      Thoughts are definitley with you both!!

xx's
H


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Holly,
Hate to boast, but it's been 23 degrees and perfect today, and heading for 32 next week.

Not that it does me any good though.  After having that skin cancer taken off my nose, I tend to shy away from the sun.  Trouble with having a celtic heritage.  Not suited to Australian conditions. 
That's me, underneath the umbrella.

Hope you're well, and keeping everything crossed for you starting treatment.

Love Jodi


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi everyone - a real quickie to say....
 Good luck Cathy & Sarah for EC today 

        thinking orange thoughts for you both and chanelling positive energy your way.....

Also,  to Eire for the BFN and also for your poor sister. You are in my thoughts at this horrible time....

 to Murtle, Starr, Candy, Holly, Louby, Aussie Meg, VIL & Moosey, Jess, CK6, Lily, Ali, Liz, Jodi, Rachel, Catwoman, Petal, Jed and all you other lovely ladies....


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello all,

just a quickie to say I'm back and have Dh looking over my shoulder!  

All went well and we got 11 eggs so now were on tenterhooks for a phone call tomorrow am.

thanks vvvvv much for all your positive vibes and kind thoughts. Could really feel you all there with me!  

TTFN
CAthy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Excellent news Cathy!!!  Rest up and more     for tomorrow's phone call hunny!!!

Holly xxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Friday night in front of computer with fur baby on my lap and a glass of red wine ah bliss, DH away at a poker night, what more could a girld ask for.

Cathy well done on your eggs, fingers crossed for the phone call.

Hello to everybody, Holly, Starr, Jodi, Eire, Murtle, Lilly, Rachael, Sarah and anybody I have missed.

Ali


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Cathy on that fab collection. Egg-cellent news


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Cathy thats a great bnumber well done, hoping you get good news and you geta  really good fertilization rate xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Cathy- well done on your eggs- that's a bumper crop!! Really hope they all fertilize. When did the clinic say they would phone you?

Had my EC done last night and it also went quite well. Managed to get 8 eggs (one from each follie) so I think that was good. It was more than I thought they would get anyway. I had to have a GA and stay in overnight so feeling a bit groggy today.
My clinic said they wouldn't phone til Monday morning but I think I will phone later today to see if there is any news.
Well at least that's one more hurdle over with.
Thanks for all your good wishes.
Sarah
x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just heard- we have 7 embies!!!     

Can't quite believe it.

Now we must wait til Monday to see what grades they are. ET will be Monday 10.30am.

Sarah - have just read your post. Glad it went well and I'm sure you'll be feeling yourself again real soon. Well done on the egg count - its so nervewracking isn't it? I couldn't wait til monday if I were you!    

Cathy


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Wow! 7 embies - that's fantastic Cathy!        
Well done to you and DH! Will be thinking of you on Monday morning.  

Sarah - great news on getting eggs from all the follies!  Hope you can find out later on how they're doing...the suspense must be killing you!   Good luck to you, too!

Love Molly x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Cathy- well done on the embies!! that's great news. 

I can't believe my clinic won't phone me. I'm going mad here not knowing.  
I suppose they need about 24 hours so I will phone at about 6 tonight.

Good luck for Monday. Lets hope all those positive vibes are still with us.     

Sarah
xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Sarah - Well done on the 8 eggies. Fab collection rate.     I don't think I could cope waiting all weekend for news - phone them soon! 

Cathy - Congratulations on the 7 embies.   Way to go girl. Good luck for Monday  

Eire - Hope you are ok sweetie. I am so sorry it didn't work out for you this time.  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Congratulations Sarah and Cathy 

Great news so far for both of you.  I have everything crossed for you, and Sarah, I hope you hear soon.

               
to both of you.

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Phoned the clinic and the embriologist has gone home without even bothering to phone me!!! can you believe it? that wouldn't happen in the UK would it.

I tried to explain to the receptionist how important it is but they just don't seem to understand. Trouble is it's not really a specialist Fertility clinic so having IVF there is quite rare and I don't think they know what the procedure is. They said she would call tomorrow but they don't seem to get the urgency. I just hope someone is looking after my embies!!

Really nervous now. 

We were supposed to be going on a big night out tonight- a black tie do with about 30 couples- but I cancelled at the last minute due to ec. Really hard as everyone was asking why and I didn't want to tell them all so had to make up some stories.  So me and DH are having a quiet night with a DVD.

Sarah
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Sarah hope your embies are doing their thing!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Cathy......  great news on the 7 embies.  Still got everything crossed for you xxx     


Sarah, great news on the eggs.... stupid clinic going home. I'm sure your embies are tucked up safe and sound...

Love S xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Sarah and Cathy great news all round, fingers crossed for Monday.

Ali


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning to you all.

Had a hard frost up my way last night.  Nice to wake up to some sunshine.

3 weeks today and I will have my Xmas Decorations up and I will be sitting twinkling.

Anybody else getting excitied about Xmas yet, any other sad person like me.

Ali


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ali- I am so excited about Christmas too! I am like a big kid! Cant wait to get my decorations up......... 

  Sarah and Cathy   
Great news so far girls!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to say naughty clinic Sarah!   . I'm sure those embies are all snuggly somewhere!

I was supposed to go to SIL 40th party last night but bummed out at the last minute. DH went and Charlie furbaby and i stayed in and watched the dancing! Think I had more fun actually!!

Cathy


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Well the clinic did eventually phone back this morning but it was only the receptionist. She said that it was all ok and that they had fertilized but she didn't know how many. Anyway, at least that's some good news but I still don't really know how well they are doing. They said they would ring again in the morning.

Cathy- have you heard anything else from your clinic?

They did say et would be tomorrow at 5pm so I guess that means they are quite confident.

Good luck for tomorrow Cathy,
Sarah
x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good morning all!
How is everybody doing on this very wet, windy and cold Monday morning!!
I just wanted to say thank you again to everybody for their warm wishes, I'm really touched and feel so lucky to have found such support in you all.

Briefly I just wanted to wish Cathy & Sarah all the best for ET today! Well done with the e/c, I was thinking of you both over the weekend!

Just a quick hello to everyone, I have to dash to a meeting so don't have time to write more!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK SARAH & CATHY FOR ET TODAY        

Hope all goes well for you both

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Girls!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck Sarah and Cathy.

                                                

Sending all of these positive vibes, (+ a few more) to both of you.
Love Jodi


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Struthie

Where have you been? Stuck to the sofa?  

I hope you are taking it easy!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx

Ps I sent an e-mail to a drug company yesterday for some info and signed it Murtle   I have some explaining to do when the rep phones me.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry I've been awol!  I have been keeping up with you tho Cathy and Sarah and my thoughts are with you both for ET today         

Couldn't get DH off the pc at the weekend  

Loves to all
H xxxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Lovelies.

Thanks for all your good wishes for today - could really feel you all there with me!

Well the job is done! It all went well - very simple really. Missed the 'woosh' but did see the patch of white left behind. Have a fabby piccie of the 2 embies put back.

The sad news is that we didn't get any to freeze. We had a grade 1 and a grade 2 put back. The grade 2 had some fragmentation in one cell and unfortunatelly the other embies were severly fragmented and would not survive the freeze/thaw. the good news is that the grade 1 was 8 cell and the grade 2 7 cell which i gather is fabby.

As we're only doing this once what it really means is that we literally have all our eggs in one basket now (or one womb I suppose!). 

I'm 4 hours in to the 2ww and already I'm going mad! So I'll really need you girls like i've never needed you before!

Hope all went well for you Sarah. Will check later to see your news.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ooh Cathy!! Brilliant to hear that you have such great embies and hope they're snuggling in nicely. I know there is a lot hanging on this and we will definitley be with you every step of the way. You have done everything possible to ensure it will happen - there's every reason it will!!! We'll definitley be here!!

GOOD LUCK      

H xx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

just popping in to wish the ET girls all the best!!!
Everything crossed xxx

Jellyhead x x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning girls (or should I say evening UK time!)
Excellent news the ET went well Cathy - fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you!  The 2ww is horrid though isn't it!

Sarah - hope everything went well with your ET.

Well our consultant appt. is this afternoon and I'm so impatient I just want to start straight away but I have a feeling he is going to make me re-do all the blood tests and everything    Anyone else having trouble not drinking in the lead up to Xmas?  We've just arrived in Sydney and want to go out exploring and having a few drinks but I'm trying to be good and stay healthy prior to tx.  

Anyway, will let you know how appt goes this afternoon.  Hi to everyone else - sorry it's going to take me a while to catch up on goss and remember where everyone is at with their treatment.

Jx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I hope those embies are doing well Sarah and Cathy.

Unfortunately I am pretty sure I saw the first signs of spotting this morning, so it looks like it's all over again.  I suspected this would be the case.  Do you ever feel like it's just hopeless?  Like DH says, we're doing whatever we possibly can, and it still doesn't work.

Sorry to whinge, but I'm sure you all know how horrible it feels at this point.

I hope everyone else on the 2ww has some better luck, we could do with a BFP about now.

Love Jodi


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HI Jodi

Please don't give up just yet. It's probably a bit early for af to rear her ugly head just yet. I hope and pray that what you are experiencing is implantation bleeding. 

Sending you some positive vibes      

I'm drowning my sorrows in a bottle of wine. Af arrived this afternoon. After a marathon shagathon I was hoping for a miracle this month.

Only 12 more sleeps til my holiday!!!!!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Just a quick one to say I hope you're wrong Jodi - really hoping AF stays away and you get a  .


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone!
Cathy - Well done with ET. Those embies sound great! 8 & 7 cell.....impressed. Sending you lots of     on this horrible 2ww. Hopefully it will fly by for you.

Sarah...hope all went well yesterday with you and as with Cathy, here's wishing you    

Murtle-so sorry to hear that   has turned up. sending you  

Jodi -sending you     that what your experiencing is an implantation bleed. Saying a little prayer for you!!! fingers crossed.

Jed - I hope your docs appointment yesterday went well!

To everyone I haven't mentioned best wishes to you all.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Morning girls,
Cathy- so glad your Et went well I have been thinking of you. Sounds like you got really good embies.

Well, I had my Et last night and all went well. When we got there, they said that 5 eggs had fertilized and 3 were good. They said that because of my age etc, they would put 3 back- not sure if that is allowed any more in the UK but hey this is Russia!!
I am slightly worried about the whole triplets idea but then that is such a small chance and he said it would just increase our chances of just one embedding so we went for it. 
The 3 were 8 cell embies but she said they were grade 2 because of the fragmentation. Didn't really understand what that meant- can anyone help explain
Anyway, she said they were good so now just have to wait and see.
Trying to take it easy today. DH took DS to school and is finishing early to pick him up- bless him! If you knew what a workaholic my DH was- that is a big deal!
Really bored at home though- watching loads of crap daytime TV.


Jodi- really hope it's not AF. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Murtle- sorry your AF showed up. Bottle of wine is definitely the best remedy. At least you have your holiday to look forward to.

Sarah
xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow - Sarah - glad to hear from you!

Your embies sound really good so here's to both of us      

Our embryologist was great (and a bit of a dish!!  ) He explained the fragmentation thing really well. He gave us a piccie of the two they put back and on one you can see a sort of rough texture in one of the cells - like lots of little bubbles or grains of sand. He said that grade 1 means no fragmentation and grade 2 means a little. I said to him what causes it and he said thats the great embryologists debate - they don't know. Quite often the fragmentation disappears as the damaged cell is broken down and absorbed and others replace it. the rest of our embies were grade 3 or 4 with fragmentation of 40-50% of the whole embie. He says that in the past they would used to freeze anything and now they are still suffering from bad embryos not surviving the thaw. he said he had had to tell a woman that morning and its devastating for everyone. He said that realistically an embie with 50% damage will not survive the thaw but he would have frozen 2 of ours which were 6 cell if we had wanted. We reluctantly decided that we didn't want to simply prolong the agony so we let them go.

Hope that helps! I'm looking at my piccie as I type this - on the pic they're about 2cm across but in reality about 1/10mm!! Can't get my head around it!

Murtle - I've been there! At least you had a good time trying!! wheres the holiday?

Jodi - can't hear any fat ladies singing yet. Hold on in there.    

JED - how did it go at the docs? I havent had a drop    since 28th September (not that i'm counting!) but i do sneak the odd drop of something into the stew or the bolognaise - at least you can sniff the bottle then!

A Big hello to all the other girlies    

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Jodi - really praying hard for you - sending tons of    

Great news on the embies Sarah! Have PMd you.

Cathy - wow, are you a secret biology student?!!  Good luck with your ivf too.

I've been so up & down since my neg ICSI - not really sure what to do next    Got cons on Fri so should know more - he always makes me feel v positive but not sure if it's all false hopes really.  Can't really imagine being pregnant (fat, yes but pregnant no!)

Take care & good luck to everyone else!

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Loves!

Jodi - I'm holding the hope alive that it's an implantation bleed.  Please, please let it be the case  

Sarah - great to hear it went well.  Really hoping they're all nestling in nicely!  You could be a very busy lady soon      

Eire - hope you are ok with all you have going on lovely  

Murtle - there is always that little bit of hope each month isn't there!  So annoying when she puts in an appearance.  Just had the same thing happen today.  Was hoping I could be one of those ladies who could say oh yes we were just about to start ivf and then I got pg.... no such luck  

Jo - how frustrating about re-testing!  How was your apptmt?  Hope they will take on board all you've already done!  I'm worried about the same thing happening on our return to NZ...  Are you feeling settled yet?  With you on the drinks thing... going on 2 years now... prior to that we had a couple of big nights out then it was 2 years before that... DH is the same bless him.

Cathy - piccies sound great!!  Must be a funny feeling thinking about what is going on in there when you can see what they did look like!

Hi Jayne!

AF is here but I'm being a big chicken and haven't plucked up the courage to make the call to the clinic yet... weird or what!!

xx's
H


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Holly - make that call!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Holly sweetie, don't be scared we are with you every step of the way, hope you have done it by now, always nice to no where you are and have a plan of action x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the words of support, I really appreciate them all.

We'll just have to wait and see, and believe me, you'll be the first to know.

Holly, make sure you make the call.  I would hate you to miss out and have to wait to get back to New Zealand.  Did i tell you that I fly to Auckland again this Saturday?  Crazy me flying from Perth to Auckland for 4 days for a conference/workshop.  I'll wave hello to NZ for you, and tell it you'll be back soon.

Jess, good luck with your consultant appointment on Friday.  I'm glad to hear from you, I was wondering how you were going.

Cathy and Sarah, I hope you're taking it a bit easy.

To Eire, VIL and Moosey, Candy, Jed, Murtle, Jayne, and everyone else who I may have just missed this time.
Love Jodi


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone


Sarah and Cathy - brilliant news to hear that E/T has gone well for you both.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck and thinking of you.     

Jodi - really hope that it isn't bad news.        for you too.

Holly - make the call!!  I know how you feel though, despite the beginning of the twinges that mean AF is on way I am still clinging on to the fantasy of phoning the clinic and saying "guess what, I'm pregnant - I don't need IVF!!".  It's not helped by the fact that my lovely but rather over optimistic acupuncture lady has said several times that she thinks I might well be pregnant before IVF.

Hi Jess - hope you're doing okay and that the last few weeks haven't been too hard.  I was up your way at the weekend - had lots of expensive retail therapy at Snape Maltings!

As for me, I'm excited but apprehensive about starting the drugs at the end of this week and it being all systems go.  Had a minor crisis as our HIV test results from the hospital didn't look as though they would be back in time, but after nearly crying on the phone to one of the doctor's surgery witches she turned into a human and chased them up for us.  So it should be okay.

Hi to Eire, murtle, Candy, JEd and Jelly head

love, 
Rachel


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Cathy and Sarah those embies sounds fab! Hope you don't go too   during the 2ww!

Murtle - I am still here,but been keeping a bit of a low profile,sorry to hear the old witch showed up.

Jodi - fingers crossed for you.

Hi Jelly - lovely to hear from you crazy girl!

I'm on my 2ww again,testing next Monday if this fails then back to ivf in January,love to all xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Just popped in to say hello to everyone!

Jodi - Sending you lots of     .  Fingers crossed for you x

Murtle - Im sorry to hear about the witches arrival for you.  Sending you a  .

Lots of luck and     for Cathy and Sarah and Struthie for the 2ww.

Holly - I hope you have managed to find the courage to call your clinic x

V_L and Moosey -   for you both.

Sending lots of love to everyone else who i have missed,

Amanda xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!  

Cathy and Sarah – how are you going on your 2ww?  Hope you’re taking it easy and getting lots of rest.  

Jess – I know that feeling – not able to ever imagine being pregnant – but if it can happen to other girls in our situation then it can happen for us too – keep your chin up sweetie!

Holly mate – are you moving back to NZ for good?  My dh is a kiwi and we debated for ages whether to move to NZ or Aust but Sydney finally won because we thought jobs would be easier to find here.  We are going to Wellington in January though so I might just change my mind yet!!!  Sorry, it’s going to take me a while to catch up on where everyone is in their treatment – are you going for your first IVF?  Hope you’ve made the call!

Jodi – Forgot  you were in Perth – nice to have someone else this side of the world to ‘chat’ to when everyone else is in bed!  Have you had all your tx in Aust or some in the UK?  Good luck with your FET next month!

Rachel – do you recommend acupuncture?  I’ve been thinking of booking some to coincide with my tx next month.

Struthie – good luck on the 2ww and for testing next Monday!!

Hi to everyone else aswell!

Well we had our consultants appt yesterday and things can move a bit quicker than we thought.  Thankfully he isn’t making me do all my tests again and I have an appt. with the nurse next Friday to see when I can start taking the drugs.  I think they use nasal spray to down reg in the UK but he’s going to put me on 2 different injections – I guess they do the same thing?  Does anyone know if you HAVE to wait until day 21 of your cycle to start the drugs (which is what I’ve heard) or whether you can start earlier?  He’s put me on the pill from my next period aswell for some reason?  It’s all a bit of a mystery to me at the moment but I guess it will make more sense as I go along.  Also they don’t like to transfer more than 1 embryo at a time so I’m hoping they are good ones – it does seem to lower your chances a bit?

Jx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning all,

Any typos are due to the sun in my eyes!! Not that I'm complaining!!

JED - I started on day 21 with a jab a day (keeps the hormones away!). I was given Burserlin. I think day 21 is chosen so that you are into your luteal phase but that should you have hit the jackpot that month it wouldn't affect anything (the jabs wouldn't affect a pregnancy I was told - pregnancy - thats wishful thinking!) The jabs stop your body preparing everything for the next month - cos apprarently by the second half of your cycle your little follies are already gearing up for the next one normally! Does that help? Don't know about the pill thing though!

Jess sweetie - how nice to hear from you! Never say never     Good luck for Friday. BTW I always hated biology at school but when its your own embies thats different!! 

Struthie - too late  - I've already gone!   Think i was well on the way anyway  

Rachel - had a similar thing with HIV test results. Got them to the clinic the day before d/reg began! Good luck for the end of the week. The thinking about it is much worse that the doing it I think! 

Jodi - all OK?

Holly - did you do it?

Hello to everyone else!  

Cathy


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Helllo all you lovely people!

Yes - I did it!  Baseline scan is Friday at 1.45pm.....

Firstly to our two little Skippy's from Downunder:

Jo - gosh only one embie...  still that's all you need! Interesting that things are so different especially between Russia with 3 and Oz with 1...  The only reason I can think of with the pill business is that they may want to control your cycle and start it on a certain date because of Christmas etc?  Not 100% sure...  Yes we are shifting  home for good.  Plenty of jobs in NZ at the moment - so you never know you may fall in love with it an decide to settle there... tax rate not as high as Oz either...!  I love Sydney myself and of course the weather is 100 x nicer than Wgtn!!

Jodi - woohooo you're off to Akld again.  Hope it brings you some good news and good luck!  Please do say hi to it from me    How are you feeling now?

Sarah - you ok hun?

Cathy - you're sounding v chippier which is excellent news!  Hope you're not being tempted to do anything gardening wise...!

Hi Amanda!

Rachel - any sign of AF as yet?  Be great to have a cycle buddy - sounds like Friday will be our day and then we can have a good goss about it on Saturday  

Struthie - hope you're not over doing it on your 2ww - everything crossed for a BFP for you!

Best have some lunch...

xx's
H

PS hello to all not mentioned!!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for all the enquiries.  Holly, I am feeling fine, and no more sign of AF just yet.  We'll see.
I will certainly say hi to Auckland for you.

Jed, ask any questions you like about treatment in Australia.  It is certainly a lot cheaper than UK, as so much is covered by Medicare.  They do seem to do things a bit differently though.  As far as how many embies, my consultant says 1 on a fresh cycle, and 2 on a frozen cycle.  Never 3 in Australia any more.
1 thing I do know is that they are really thingy about trying to avoid multiple pregnancy in Aus.  Higher risks etc... They take it quite badly if they get a multiple pregnancy.  Just a different way of thinking.

Did everyone see Australia get through to the World Cup tonight? Awesome penalty shootout!  

Cathy and Sarah, hope all is going well.

To everyone, don't have time for personals to everyone right now, but I'm certainly thinking of you all.
Will let you know how things progress.
Love Jodi


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Holly- well done for booking the scan- that's the first step done. Good luck.

JED- good luck with your down regging. I didn't do the nasal spray- I was just given pills from day 21 which i only took for about 5 days until Af arrived.

Cathy- how is your 2ww going?

Struthie- hope you're ok. When do you test?

Jess- thanks for your pm. Hope you're feeling ok. Good luck for Friday- hope you get the outcome you want.

Jodi- good news that AF hasn't turned up- keeping my fingers crossed for you. You're making me worried with all this talk about multiple births!


I'm feeling fine but a bit 'delicate'. I'm used to rushing around all the time and am usually really fussy about keeping the house tidy etc so I keep telling myself that I have to take it easy. I read that you can test 11 days after ET- is that right?

Anyway, must go and get tea on (we're 3 hours ahead).

Sarah
x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Hope you 2 week-waiters are doing okay and not going   quite yet!  Good luck and     Cathy, Sarah and Struthie.  And Jodi - hope you're managing to hang on in there - special      for you too - I really hope that this turns out to be the one.

Jo - I love the acupuncture, but can't tell you quite why exactly.  I think it makes me feel really relaxed and as though i am doing something positive.  My cycle has been exactly 28 days, almost to the hour, since I have been having it too - it used to vary between 25 and 29/30 days, so I am taking this as a sign that good things are happening down there!

Holly - no AF appearance yet - but I'm predicting that it will start Friday afternoon!  Really glad that you made the call and are getting started.  Will look forward to having a good chat on Saturday.

I'm supposed to be going to the pub with friends now but am not sure I can face the why-aren't you-drinking-hassle!  Maybe I'll just have a slobby TV night instead.

Hi to everyone else not mentioned  

Love Rachel xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone!  Its a bit chilly today - its been lovely and hot for the past few weeks and then suddenly the temp has dropped by over 10 degrees and I just wanted to stay in bed this morning!

Yay! Aussie got into the World cup last night - had a half a glass of wine to celebrate (I know, I really know how to party!)  Even my NZ dh was cheering (and it's a rare thing for him to cheer for Oz!)

Jodi - Really glad to hear AF hasn't shown up - there's hope!  Hang in there!  You're definitely right about the multiple thing over here, my consultant seemed really firm about only putting in 1 embie at a time.  At least it is cheaper though which is some of the reason we moved back from London.  

Holly – good to hear you made the call – and good luck for Friday’s scan.  Doesn’t time just go so slow when your waiting for tx.  Seems like I’m counting down the days till every milestone – the cons appt, the nurse appt, my AF so I can start taking the pill, day 22 so I can start downregging etc etc!!!!  

Cathy – thanks for the info re start date, looks like I will have to wait till day 21 next month to start (I’m on day 22 now so that’s in a month’s time unfortunately).  Hope you’re doing ok on your 2ww!

Sarah – walk away from the vacuum cleaner!  Take it easy and leave the cleaning to your other half!  Hope all is ok.

Rachel – thanks for the info on the acupuncture, I actually rang up yesterday and made an appt with an acupuncturist for around the same time I start the drugs – do you think I need to start seeing her before this though?  Hope you enjoyed your night in, I know what it’s like having to come up with ‘no drinking’ excuses – especially with Xmas coming up!

Struthie – how are you getting on hon?

Hi to everyone else!

Jo


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi,just wanted to pop on to say  ,hope you are all well

good luck to everyone who is on treatment or waiting to start treatment soon.sorry not read all that has been going on but wanted to let you know that i am thinking of you all    

luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Sarah, I don't want to worry you about multiple births.  It's just something the gynaecologists are really thingy about here.  Let me point out that everyone on this thread who has had twins has been fine, so look at some great examples.

So, please don't worry.  I don't know about you, but I'll take whatever I can get at the moment.  

Love Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Me too!! I said more than one is perfectly fine but my consultant was having none of it!

Jx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just to let you know I'm thinking of you all,I will try and get back later and do personals.
I test on Monday,thank you for thinking of me xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Guys...

Holly well done on making the call.. Good luck for tommorow!! 

Cathy and Sarah, glad to see you're both holding up well under the 2ww strain.. Still got everything crossed for you  

Struthie. I so hope that this is your time, i'm not sure how you've ben through all these 2ww this year  

Jed i think lot's of clinic's over the world are going down the 1 embie route. I suppose they're the experts...x

Ajax, glad you're ok and enjoying the pg..x

Rachel i've been thinking of doing acupuncture before/during my tx next year. How do you find a good therapist. Does yours specialise in fertility ??

Jess, good luck for the cons app 2morrow x

Murtle honey how are you.

VIL and Moosey, what's happening with you 2 now. sorry i've lost track.x

Love to to everyone else.Candy,KJ, Molly, Angus, Jodi, Petal, Jelly, Eire and all i've forgotten (sorry!)

As for me, i'm off work today gonna have a major sort out of all wardrobes/cupboards/drawers to try and make some room and tidy up!!

I think now we're pretty much decided to go straight into the ivf from my 1st af in the new year....  Feel ready now and would even consider sooner but with xmas i think we're better to wait!

See Ya

Love Starr xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've not been around much - I was off work for a fortnight (having a lovely time in France) and then things have been too busy to come online.  You know how it is, the longer you leave it the longer it takes to catch up with you gossips!

Thanks for all your really nice messages after our IVF BFN - it really was gutting but your messages helped us shake our feathers and get on with things again.

Ok, now for a big catch-up:

Mizz - I'm so sorry that none of your eggs fertilised.  You must be gutted after going through all that build up.    You said you're going to do egg sharing next which sounds like a good idea.  I hope it works for you cos you're due some luck.

Looby - I've just seen your picture of Katy and she is absolutely gorgeous!

Aussie Meg - I'm gonna PM you if I can find a posting you've done so I can click on it.  Huge congratulations on Rhuari and Connor's birth.  I'm sure you've got your hands full but we're thinking about you loads and we'll catch up as soon as you've got time.  

Jess P - I'm really sorry that your ICSI didn't work out and thanks for the PM you sent Moosey.  It sounds like a really up and down time - how are you doing now?

Molly - Thanks for your PM - how are things going for you now?

Holly - Hurray for your baseline scan - things are really moving along now.  

Struthie - I'm sorry about your BFN but glad to hear you're on the 2ww again.  I think you're really strong to keep going without a break and I really, really hope that this one is the one for you x

SMCC - Great that you've started your first IVF.  I hope it's going okay.

Liz H - Sorry about your BFN.  I'm thinking of you.

Aliday - Huge congratulations to Liz H for seeing the heartbeat.  How exciting!!!

Cathy - Big hugs as always and congratulations on your amazing embies.  7 and 8 cells is amazing.  I'm keeping everything crossed that they implant and stay put.  

Starr - It's really exciting that you're starting IVF in the new year.  I hope it goes well for you.

CK6 - How are you doing now?  I think about you lots.

Eire - Sorry about your BFN.  

Jodi - I'm a bit mixed up!  Are you 2wwing?  If you are I hope it's going ok.

Ajax - Well done on the twins!!!!  You don't do things by half do you?  I'm delighted for you.

Aliso! - Fab news about starting treatment in the new year.

Keemjay - I know you keep an eye on this thread and I just wanted to say that that is the cutest puppy I have ever ever seen!  He is gorgeous.  What is he?  Give him a big pat on the head from me.

Rachel - Congrats on starting IVF - I hope it goes really well for you.

SMCC - Hope the 2ww isn't too awful - thinking of you.

 to Petal, Lilly2K3, Jane12, Murtle  , Billie, Jellyhead, Candy, Kelly, JED and anyone I've missed....



Now a bit of an update from me and Moosey...

A while back we decided that the best was to keep things moving at the clinic was to keep one step ahead of them so while we were planning the IVF we told them that if it didn't work we wanted to start IUI on me straight away.  

As it happened, Moosey tested negative on the Thursday, I got scanned on the Friday and basted on the Monday.  We both knew it was really quick but thought that if we didn't get on with it we'd get caught up in Christmas and not be able to do it until the new year.  Also, we've been having treatment for almost two years and we're totally sick of it but know that it's never, ever gonna work for us unless we carry on (no chance of a natural positive obviously!).

Anyway, that was eleven days ago and as usual we tested early    and guess what.....   !!!

Yesterday it was sooooooo faint that you could barely see it but today it's darker (still faint but definately there) so we're keeping everything crossed that it keeps getting darker and that maybe, just maybe this is a keeper.  We're scared and excited at the same time but we're certainly not counting our chickens yet.

Huge hugs to everyone and lots of love,

Victoria
xxx

PS Moosey says hello.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

VIL and MOOSEY!!! Absolutely over the moon at your news!!!

    

CONGRATULATONS TO BOTH OF YOU!! 

I really hope everything works out hunnies and keeping everything crossed   

H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*OMG OMG OMG OMG*
vil and mossey thats such amazing news, no wonder you've been keeping quiet you little devils you 
I'm sooooooooo pleased for you hunnies. fingers crossed that this ones staying put!
special  to moosey - i'm imaginging that thrilled as you are this is probably quite hard for you, after all you've been thru and so many disappointments, thinking of you hun  

kj xxxxxxxxxx

ps pup is lab/collie cross and he comes home TONIGHT    have just made up his cage in the kitchen and put his bed and all his new little toys in


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Many congrats to VIL and Moosey       

Kelly x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow VIL that's fantastic news!!.  You two must be soooo happy after all you've been through.
Really keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Sarah
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

VIL & Moosey
Wow......................that's fantastic news you both must be on   
           
Wishing you both all the very best, take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

VIL and Moosey

*FANTASTIC* news girls. So happy for you....

Sticky vibes to you both

Congratulations

Love Starr xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I guess I should move onto this thread now   as I am doing IVF.
I recognise some of your names but not others so please bear with me while I get to grips with everyone & what stages you are at   
Following 9 months on Clomid & 3 failed IUI's this year, we have just begun our IVF journey    We have done all the tests, paperwork etc & I started down regging on Tuesday. First scan is on 30th Nov & I've been told ec/et will be the week before Xmas   or the week before that depending how I respond. Xmas will be my 2ww   Will probably have lots of questions so will be looking for your help.

Looking forward to being with "old" friends & making new ones.

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

VIL and Moosey,
What awesome news.  Congratulations.  It sure sounds like a keeper.                        
to you both.

Erika, welcome and good luck with the IVF.

VIL, I can't blame you for being confused by me.  I'm on day 13 of the 2ww.  It's starting to kill me as I normally always start spotting by day 12 at the latest.  No sign yet, but now I'm convinced it's just the Progesterone pessaries stopping AF.  Still waiting, and getting edgy now.

VIL and Moosey, I can't tell you how happy I am to see a   for you,

Hi to everyone
love Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Hope you are all doing well.
I have not been around much lately as I am trying not to obsess about TX and so on. It is funny though, the harder you try to forget the harder you think about it 
Also the fact that I do not have much to report at the moment! I am just plodding along trying to get as healthy as poss for my next round after Christmas.

Cathy & Sarah - I am glad to hear your e/t went well and I hope the 2ww is not cracking you up to much 

Hi to all I have missed 
Rachel- I just wanted to wish you luck for starting your meds chick 

Star- You make me feel ashamed with all of your cupboard clearing and tidying! 
I know how you feel about starting TX next year but feeling ready now. I am in the same frame of mind, like you I said the first AF of the new year but I want to go NOW!!! You are right though, with Christmas coming it is not the best time. 

VIL and Moosey- That is just such great news about your BFP, *Congratulations* to the both of you!!!! 

Erica- Welcome and good luck


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi - Nice to "see" you again & No wonder you're feeling edgy.........day 13 of your   everything crossed for you    

Lilly - Thanks for the welcome & you're right the more you try to switch off the more you think about it   I vowed it wouldn't take over my life but it did & has continued to do so for the last God knows how long. Even when I've taken breaks between treatments it's all about what CD it is   

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

VIL, you have just managed to make me cry, not hard these days, congratulatiosn to both you and Moosey, praying this line gets stronger and that we get to see you on the BFP thread soon   not read anyone elses news, soz xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh wowie Victoria - congratulations!!!      . Sending you loads of sticky vibes.

Sending a big cyber hug to Moosie - you must be soooo pleased but like KJ says it must also be a bit strange for you  .

Hi Erica - wishing you loads of luck for your cycle.     Remember - if you want orange knickers (which are a must have fashion statement for me right now!  ) dotty P's have some nice ones - guaranteed to keep your bits energised!  

Lilly and Starr - you could be holding hands in the new year.   . Starr - all i can say is like I said to Rachel - the thinking about its the worst bit!

Sending lots of     to Holly and Rachel for tomorrow! Go girls!

Hi sarah - I'm trying to be good too. DH has been fabby but they just don't keep everything quite as tidy do they!!! Did put a couple of bits of washing on yesterday and then had a good panic about whether I'd bent down funny! Yes I've gone  

Finally KJ - a big   to Caleb - thats going to be one pampered pooch! And so he should be - hes gorgeous! Charlie sends a big lick!

Hello to everyone else

Cathy


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jodi-  are you testing tomorrow? Good luck!!!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi ladies - just a little note to say
 Congratulations to VIL & Moosey! 
            
What a lovely surprise! Good luck to you both and special  for Moosey. xx

Also, good luck to Jodi for testing.   

And fingers crossed on the  for Cathy & Sarah.

Also, good luck Struthie for Monday.   

 to Candy and Starr (catch up with you both on Saturday  )

Well done to Holly & Erica for making that  big leap  over to this board. That's the hard bit done then, eh?  

Love to Murtle, Jess, Lily, Ali and Ali, Liz, Mizz, Eire, Rachel and anyone I've missed. Byeeeeee....

Molly x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS VIL & MOOSEY   

Wishing you both a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just for you Jodi


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Dear V_I_L and Moosey

I was SOOOO pleased to read your exciting post!

Sending you massive congratulations!     

Hoping and praying this is the one for you both.


Jodi - Good luck for tomorrow     

Big Hello's to everyone else x
Lots of Love

Amandax


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

A big   to everyone first of all.

And to VIL and Moosey a huge  .  I hope you have a very happy and healthy preganany Victoria.  And as the others have said, I hope it doesn't feel too strange for Moosey.

Hi JED - I'm definitely no expert on the acupuncture but I think the sooner you start the better probably as it will give it the best chance of working.  Maybe it's worth giving her another ring and seeing if she thinks it's worth you going sooner?  I hope it goes well though - I still can't believe how much I like having needles stuck in me!

Starr - I think there is a Acupuncture Council or something like that which may be able to advise you on an acupuncturist near you with fertility experience.  I didn't do anything that sensible though - just went along to my nearest natural health practice and said "what have you got?!".  I ended up seeing the homeopath (who I don't see any more), and the nutritionist, and acupuncture lady, who I do still see.  If nothing else I feel as though I am taking some control and doing something positive (and, yes, spending loads of money!)

Erica - Hello!  Good luck with down regging!

Quick question as well - AF started, fairly lightly, about 4pm this afternoon, but I was in a meeting and couldn't call the clinic.  I'm assuming that Day 1 isn't therefore until tomorrow?  Do you think that's right?  If not I'm buggered, as I'm supposed to have a Day 2 scan!!

Hi to everyone else - Holly, Lily, Murtle, Struthie ( ), Cathy ( ), Sarah ( ), jodi ( ), Candy, Ajax, kelly and Molly

Looking forwardto meeting some of you on Saturday!! 

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Special message to Jodi

GOOD LUCK   GOOD LUCK   GOOD LUCK   GOOD LUCK  

Everything possible crossed for you hunny!  There is a very happy vibe in here at the moment so I'm sure it's all good!!

Rachel - tomorrow will be fine.  Apparently they don't count late afternoon af arrivals so tommorw will be day 1.  Eeeek good luck to you too    

Thanks all for the wishes - you're a lovely lot and feel relieved I have you for the journey.

H xxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Victoria and Moosey,fabby news!

Hope all goes well for you,and for the record I have had 5 2ww this year!!!!

Have to go and pick ds and dh up,will try and catch up soon xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone! 
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO VICTORIA AND MOOSEY!!!! Thats great news and hopefully the start of lots of other BFP's  

Jodi - I'm nervous for you! Hoping it's   and keeping everything crossed for you babe!

Struthie - Good luck for Monday - I'm terrible and can't wait until test day no matter how hard I try so hats off to you for waiting till the right day!  

Starr - Good to hear you've made the decision and are preparing to start tx in the new year.  I also thought about leaving my IVF to the new year so I could enjoy Xmas but I'm so impatient after having to put tx off most of the year till we moved to Oz I just wanted to get started asap.  

Ericka - HI, and welcome!  I remember you from the IUI thread.  I think I'll be having EC over Xmas so I'll be in a similar boat to you.  Don't mind the not celebrating over the Xmas period if we get the result we're after - and hopefully we both will!

Rachel - haha, you're now officially the acupunture guru!    I might do as you suggest and have a word with my acupunturist, I only spoke with her receptionist before.

Well no real news my end, just waiting for my nurses appt next Friday.  We are off to buy a car over the weekend as we only just managed to get our money transferred over from the UK.  It will be nice to be able to drive our groceries home again instead of carry them home on the train like we did for 6 years in London.  Having a bit of a boring Friday night in though with gym, takeaway and a video.

Anyway - good luck to the testers and hi to anyone I didn't mention.  Have a good weekend!

Jo x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

omg what great news vil and moosey      so pleased for you both

jodi-good luck for tomorrow  

luv petal b


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Still edgy as I've never got this far before.

Sorry to disappoint, but the clinic was going to test me on Sunday.  I will be in Auckland, so I'll do my own test tomorrow (Saturday) if no sign of AF.  I am the opposite to most by the look of it.  Really reluctant to test.

Thanks for all your wishes, I so appreciate it.

Will post tomorrow, whatever the post.

Hello to everybody, and 2wwer's, I hope you're all holding up.

More personals once this silly test is over.
Love Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Jodi – you better post cause I’m going to go to an internet café specially to find out! (only joking, I’ll understand if you are to busy celebrating!)  

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodi hoping for good news, Cathy  , new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42204.new.html#new


----------

